# Мне поставили диагноз. Что дальше?



## gulia (1 Дек 2007)

3-4 года назад появились сильные боли в повоночнике ниже пояса, с трудом поднимала ногу, при кашле, чихании острая пронизывающая боль в позвоночнике, перестала неправильно наклоняться, в общем делала все, чтоб не провоцировать эту стреляющую боль.

Но теперь  в конце дня ужасающие боли в позвоночнике.
Сегодня после рентгена запись - отмечаются увеличенные поперечные отростки 7s(? возможно списала неправильно) соприкасаымые с боковыми массами крестца, особенно массивный отросток справа. Сужены щели обоих крестцовоповздошных суставов с субхондриальным склерозом и краевыми остефитами. 2х ст полная сакрализация. Нижний спондилоартроз.

Мне 38 лет. Я почитала ваши форумы, получается надо обследоваться дальше и лечиться, и жить "ровно и прямо как суслик" , а дальше все равно будет как минимум также или все "суслее и суслее" ?   а родить я смогу без ужасающих последствий?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2007)

*мне поставили диагноз, что дальше?*



gulia написал(а):


> Я почитала ваши форумы, получается надо обследоваться дальше и лечиться, и жить "ровно и прямо как суслик" , а дальше все равно будет как минимум также или все "суслее и суслее" ?   а родить я смогу без ужасающих последствий?



Хорошо бы увидеть снимки.
Обследоваться надо. Лучше сделать томограф и найти специалиста. И научиться жить с этим и чтобы не "суслее", а лучше.
И родить сможете, но об этом подробнее после обследования.


----------



## gulia (5 Дек 2007)

*мне поставили диагноз, что дальше?*

благодарна за ответ, в прошлом году была у мануального терапевта, но на снимок или дополнительные обследования меня не посылали, хотя мне говорили, что очень хороший мануалист.3-4 процедуры - обыкновенно "вставили позвонки"  и вcе. Ни жарко, ни холодно. самостоятельно делаю иоговские растяжки, великолепно до первого "хруста", а хрустит от любого встряхивания- от встряхивании автобуса, дальше все сначала. лишним весом не страдаю.сейчас обследуюсь у травмотолога в НИИ травмотологии, попрошусь на томографию.Прекрасно понимаю, что лечение не у него должна проходить. К нам приезжают специалисты из Алматинской клиники Бобыря на 2-3 дня в месяц.В эффективность верю с огромным трудом, слишком большие периоды, хотя возможно я ошибаюсь.Снимки выложу, может успею сделать томографию, тогда все сразу.Спасибо за совет и моральную поддержку.Обратилась к вам, т.к. поняла, что к нашим специалистам нужно приходить хорошо подготовленным, чтоб не назначали что-нибудь по принципу "хуже от этого не будет" (было такое)


----------



## gulia (27 Фев 2009)

*Помогите уточнить диагноз!!!!!!!!*







[/URL][/IMG]- это рентгеновский снимок - за качество не ручаюсь,


- это снимок - томография.
предыстория заболевания длина.но НИИ травматологии поставили диагноз- полная двусторонняя сакрализация, нижний спондилоартроз. Участковый ревматолог(она же главный ревматолог города) - поставила болезнь бехтерева  - только по этому же рентгенснимку и анализам:
АЛТ -14, АСТ - 18, глюкоза 5,5; Об.билир-2,3, мочевина - 3,3 ,Креатинин- 88, мочевкислота - 134, холестерин 3,5, или в любом случае если не это , то ревматоидный артрит. в Национальном исследовательском центре - что это уже все таки возрастной остеохондроз.
Результаты томографии: исследование выполненно по программе 3/3мм , прицельно на позвонки и межпозвонковые диски на уровне L3-L4 ,  L4-L5  , L5-S1 позвонков.
На топограмме и при мультипланарной реконструкции изображений определяется субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластинок, невыраженные краевые разрастания по передним и задним поверхностям тел исследуемых позвонков. Высота тел позвонковне изменена.
В аксиальной проекции и при мультипланарной реконструкции изображений на уровне L4-L5 позвонков определяется сужение межпозвонкового пространства, медиальное выбухание межпозвонкового диска на 0, 72 см больше вправо без признаков разыва фиброзного кольца.
Отмечается субхондральный склероз, краевые разрастания по передним, боковым и задним поверхностям тел позонков, дегенеративные кистовидные изменения хрящевой ткани, неравномерное сужение суставных щелей дугоотростчатых суставо.
Диагноз - картина правосторонней протрузии диска на уровне L4-L5 позвоноков. Остеохондроз поясничнго отдела позвоночника. Артроз дугоострсчатых суставов - это специалист на КТ.
О своем состоянии - в прошлом году очень удачно попала к хорошему  манульному терапевту - позвоночник перестал "сильно двигаться", но на тот момент был только рентгенснимок на котоом никто не увидет протрузию. надеюсь в этом году ее тоже поставят на место.... или  это невозможно. двигаюсь нормально, ногами -good, но по утрам ( в основном только зимой, редко летом) появляется скованность, не исчзает самостоятельно - только после массажа- обычно делаю иоговские растяжки  - только наклон вперед правда, пью артроцин - второй курс ( по три месяца). морально не согласна с болезнью Бехтерева. 
Благодарна Доктору Ступину aiwan- можно научиться жить с болезнью, если она не сильно досаждает, а чтобы она не сильно досаждала - надо тщательно заниматься собой(профилактикой), т.к. это не смертельно -и так как еще никто не планировал жить 150 лет и умереть абсолютно здоровенькимumnik


----------



## gulia (4 Мар 2009)

[/URL][/IMG],  и еще будьте любезны  посморите все подробно на форуме диагностика позвоночника. первый раз попало туда почему-то :prankster2: там выложен рентген снимок но очень плохого качества.....и томография , и я раз 10 уже отправляла на этот форум. постоянно что-то "срывается", уже устала furious
самочувствие бодрое. насколько это возможно в "моей  шкурке" :p позвоночник побаливает но это уже "привычные" неприятные ощущения.
кстати в нии травматологии сказали что это дали знать детско-юношеские инфекции ухо-горло-нос. так как я в детстве очень часто  и подолгу (3-4) месяца болела. хруст в позвоночнике начался сразу после родов - в мои 20 лет  при напряжении мышц  "оно что-то" щелкало и вставало на место или может просто сдигалось. это и сейчас продолжается. но уже чувствуется - как даже при повороте тела в положении лежа очень хорошо двигается "позвонок". я не знаю что. но я так чувствую. с детства очень сильное плоскостопие. веса лишнего совсем нет. периодически делаю йоговские растяжки без скручивания.катаю мяч по полу на позвоночнике. спросите  еще - отвечу.
ревматолог интересовалась боли ли под пятками - нет но болит левая стопа - свод из-зо плокостопия после долгой ходьбы и только в этом году началось...
Будте добры посмотритена форруме диагоностика позвоночника - сюда хронически не доходит снимок. а мне уже ставят болезнь БЕХТЕРЕВА!!!!!!!!!!! МАМА дорогая!!!!!!!!!


----------

